# Solved: Size of Window on Opening is too small



## 3mmm (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello everybody,

Attached is a printscreen of how Excel sometimes appears. This is a very irregular behaviour and happens just now and then.
Any one please could help me on how to find logs or root cause of this issue.

Thanks in advance.
3mmm


----------



## dave0700 (Sep 5, 2010)

oh, thats bad, i used to fix these problems a lot, it's due to settings of last window state not saving in registry, try this & You can easily return to a full screen again

1. Close all instances of excel that are currently open, except for one.
2. go to file (or the arrow drop menu) and choose new file.
3. Close the first instance of excel that was originally open using the X in the top corner.
4. Resize the existing window by dragging the top and sides until it is as per your need.
5. Click the X in the top corner while holding down the Ctrl key.

The next time you open your excel, the window will once again appear full screen.
let me know it it worked, pm me for any other help


----------



## 3mmm (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you a lot that worked fine.
Best Regards,


----------



## dave0700 (Sep 5, 2010)

u r welcome
happy to help


----------

